# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe >  Going to travel at the time of pregnancy

## Tiffany01

Next month I am going to Germany with my husband. I am 22 weeks pregnant. I think in this situation insurance is must. What would be best for me travel insurance or health insurance? I am not sure does German government provide health insurance for traveler? I am not sure what I have to do? Please someone help me.

----------


## marcus_preson

I think it's difficult to give an ideal advice because insurance options are different in different companies. Maybe it's a good idea to choose a professional related company firstly and then address requirements to it with all wishes.

----------

